# Your type is showing: Examples of singers whose Enneatype is clear in performance



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Type 4:


This song makes me think of type 8 actually... although I don't think Emilie is a type 8, but most likely 8-fixed at the very least.

I mean, "there's no such thing as justice, all the best that we can hope for is revenge" <sounds like quite a type 8 sentiment to me.

As well as:
_It’s so easy to kill,
This I learned by watching you
If I have to, I will,
It’s not pretty but it’s true
I am through lying still,
just a body to be
Beaten, fucked, and if I’m lucky, left for dead,
So who's scary now?_

Makes me think of 8's loss of innocence.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

*The Epitome of 7:
*
Falco !!!











(And no, his cockiness is NOT faked xD )






And his emotional side;


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Distortions said:


> This song makes me think of type 8 actually... although I don't think Emilie is a type 8, but most likely 8-fixed at the very least.
> 
> I mean, "there's no such thing as justice, all the best that you can hope for is revenge" <sounds like quite a type 8 sentiment to me.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly.. imo she is 7w6 8w7 4w3 Sx/So. I can't really see any other typing for her. I cant see her image fix as anything but 4, but it's definitely last.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Distortions said:


> This song makes me think of type 8 actually... although I don't think Emilie is a type 8, but most likely 8-fixed at the very least.
> 
> I mean, "there's no such thing as justice, all the best that you can hope for is revenge" <sounds like quite a type 8 sentiment to me.
> 
> ...


So, it's the 8 in my enneagram that makes me relate to this.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Draconic said:


> *The Epitome of 7:
> *
> Falco !!!


Um yea 

7w7-7w7-7w7 



> And his emotional side;


Ah 7s with their "emotional side" :,)

Their "soft side" is all rage and frustration. And "fuck you for not sticking with me." ME.

Like so







There's an idea of entitlement, you owe me your love because I love you. _ I demand it. Because I want it. I require it._

4s do not have this. They can be angry and hurt and blaming, but there's also an undertone of "I don't deserve love" and what the 4 did wrong or where they fell short. Even if the only flaw is the fact that the 4 cares about this person in the first place - the 4 will address that "flaw" in their song with tremendous anger, rather than simply putting all the blame on what the other person did and what that person "owes them."

This is what a jilted 4 looks like, by comparison.














Where 7s are angry about someone making them be sad, 4s are existentially sad and angry that they have condemned themselves to this fate through their flaws.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Beatles and Enneagram.


Paul McCartney: Type 3





John Lennon: Type 6





Ringo Starr: Type 9





George Harrison: Hmmm... I don't know. I am so inclined to say 5w4. "While my guitar gently weeps" strikes me as very 5ish, being outside of everything, writing songs about his emotions about things that he isn't involved in.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Animal said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.. imo she is 7w6 8w7 4w3 Sx/So. I can't really see any other typing for her. I cant see her image fix as anything but 4, but it's definitely last.


Could be. I have to admit she seems pretty image to me, though, whether 4 or not (but I don't know her much outside of her music). I think @fair phantom brought up the possibility of 2?

Sx/So makes sense.



Tetsuo Shima said:


> So, it's the 8 in my enneagram that makes me relate to this.


Quite possible.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Distortions said:


> Could be. I have to admit she seems pretty image to me, though, whether 4 or not (but I don't know her much outside of her music). I think @_fair phantom_ brought up the possibility of 2?
> 
> Sx/So makes sense.
> 
> ...


Listen to the interview. Its think/think/think/think. Tons of thinking. REALLY FAST. One idea after another.

Contrast that to 2s like Lana del Rey, Alicia Keys. 3s like Sting, Marina. 4s like Marilyn Manson. 

Seriously, just watch the interview video. It's overwrought with 7 themes. Escapism, etc....


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@Animal
But I don't have the patience/attention span for interviews. :bored:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Distortions said:


> @_Animal_
> But I don't have the patience/attention span for interviews. :bored:


Watch a few minutes. It's dead obvious


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

hip priest1 said:


> Dunno how anyone could see John Lydon as a 1. He is 8w7-5w4-4w5 sx/sp. Sid is 8w7 too but with a 7 head fix.


My understanding of 8s is a little behind so I'm open to the idea, true, would like to see what you have on it and learn a bit. It may also be that we've watched very different docos; persons seeing what they want to see is well documented. Pistols blab below, call it my "working out" on the problem.


* *




In my understanding, Vicious is an 18yo middle-lower-class brat with junkie parents who is pretty terrified of everything and escapes into acting out/drugs/his girlfriend to avoid confronting his fear. My understanding of 8 boils down to fear of loss of control and desire to control, and a disintegrated 8 withdraws and plots. Vicious did a lot of heroin and whatever Spungen or McLaren told him. I just can't see any desire to control from Vicious, just one to run away via stimulation, something I associate heavily with frightened 7s.

I can see all those notes of 8 on Lydon, too, you're correct - the confrontational behaviour, conspiring with Virgin against Glitterbest's advice, protective and loyal. I admit I come to 1 trying to understand it with a wider lens of 'reformer' (with a fear of 'corruption' and a disintegration to 4, moping and withdrawing) - mostly because there's next to nothing fleshed out in most descriptions, and suspect it's more useful as a wider category. 

My point of reference with Lydon was his ongoing (at least, the one he _claims_) for "the truth" (look to _The Filth And The Fury_ vs McLaren's _Rock N Roll Swindle_), his constant dialogue of revolution - not of himself being controlled, but of it being _wrong_ and his chosen underdog, the British working class, being exploited; his critiques of others are all either 'you're ripping off my work!' or 'you're not helping people!' - his tendencies to stage fright and backing off when threatened (vs Sid "blinded a girl" Vicious) and his later forays into experimental music with PiL. PiL isn't choosing something to show McLaren who's best or to work hard for his livelihood or to have control over something, not even success, it's extended, two part rants about why religion is wrong and whatever the hell 'Swan Lake' is; with his Sex Pistols lyrics being largely concerned with the political and moral.



John Lydon said:


> Don't accept the old order. Get rid of it.





Some of these are superficial and willfully cherry-picked. I can definitely see a disintegrated, introverted 8w7 SP/SO, lashing out at everything with his 8 and retreating with his SP and arrow to 5, with his colourful appearance coming from his 7's disintegration. My reading was a heavily disintegrated, introverted 1w9 SP/SO, lashing out at a confusing, hostile and corrupt world with his 1 rage and his 9's disintegration to 6, his colourful appearance from his 1's moody and irrational 4.

(And honestly, he's one of the few celebrities I've seen footage of who acts and speaks like me, so there's a lot of bias!)

Then again, they say it can be hard to tell 8s from 1s. I definitely don't think they're birds of a feather. Not at all.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Distortions said:


> @Animal
> But I don't have the patience/attention span for interviews. :bored:


I don't have the patience/attention span for anything, but I have the egotism for interviews.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Distortions said:


> Could be. I have to admit she seems pretty image to me, though, whether 4 or not (but I don't know her much outside of her music). I think @fair phantom brought up the possibility of 2?
> 
> Sx/So makes sense.
> 
> ...


Hm mostly I proposed it as an alternative to 4 since she seems to be performing 4 rather than being one. And she does have some _songs_ that I would say are 2 (like "Save You") but I don't think it is uncommon for musicians to write songs that could be classified as particular types. But I think 7w6 makes sense. Her line delivery is witty, arch, with moments of bigness that seem to happen with 7s, and it is more like she is intellectualizing her emotions, she doesn't really seem to be expressing them in the moment.
@Animal I agree about Kurt Cobain and most of your typings. I'm curious about Fiona Apple though. I definitely see a 7 fix. But it is more like she gets really into the emotions before moving on. Her work is filled with lyrics that deal with shame, a sense of being misunderstood/being unable to be understood, a sense of defectiveness. There is so much intensity and becoming one with her darker emotions. Obviously these things can exist in other types, but looking at her work as a whole I saw 4. Also when I saw her in concert she seemed 4. There was rawness and intensity and a sense of discomfort. At times there was so much emotion it was like she was performing an exorcism on herself, and at other times there was this sort of withdrawal. Maybe her other performances are different. I've only had the pleasure of seeing her once, and admittedly I don't often watch live videos (of any musician) unless someone brings them to my attention. 

I'm just hoping to get your perspective)


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@_fair phantom_
I understand what you mean.. I will answer this as soon as I can. I used to think she was a 4 too... so I will lay out my 7 case when I have a chance


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

7w6






There's something about the ease of her movements...plus the lyrics seem so 7 to me. _Hold me down... Saying that I want more... Selfish, taking what I want and call it mine..._ I'm excited to see how her performances grow as she grows as an artist.


----------



## hip priest1 (Jan 11, 2015)

fawning said:


> My understanding of 8s is a little behind so I'm open to the idea, true, would like to see what you have on it and learn a bit. It may also be that we've watched very different docos; persons seeing what they want to see is well documented. Pistols blab below, call it my "working out" on the problem.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Hey dude, I don't want to get into a long debate about types and what not, but I will say that 8s (and to a lesser extent, 8 fixers) tend to reject society's morality (religion, egalitarianism, monarchy etc.) as they see it as false chicanery used to control people. This is a major theme throughout Lydon's work and his most well known songs. I can't really explain why he is an 8, but if you think hes a 1 you probably need to study the E a bit more. Ocean moonshine is a great source. There's no way hes SP/SO either, you need to learn a bit more about the instincts.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@fair phantom
Hm, I thought you said you couldn't see her as a 7 earlier.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Distortions said:


> @fair phantom
> Hm, I thought you said you couldn't see her as a 7 earlier.


Hm. Did I? Probably did. I've mostly been ??? about Emilie's enneagram. She is slippery. And I mostly listen to _Enchant_ which isn't very 7ish. I can hear it in the songs shared here.

Sorry If I did since I've changed my mind) I do that when I've thought things over more, heard new evidence, or considered compelling arguments)


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

fair phantom said:


> Hm. Did I? Probably did. I've mostly been ??? about Emilie's enneagram. She is slippery. And I mostly listen to _Enchant_ which isn't very 7ish. I can hear it in the songs shared here.
> 
> Sorry If I did since I've changed my mind) I do that when I've thought things over more, heard new evidence, or considered compelling arguments)


I actually think her album _Enchant_ is very 7ish. It's her albums _Opheliac_ and _Fight like a girl_ I guess that make me think she leads with 4, though @Animal made some really great points, so I am still ?? about her type too.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Rala said:


> I actually think her album _Enchant_ is very 7ish. It's her albums _Opheliac_ and _Fight like a girl_ I guess that make me think she leads with 4, though @Animal made some really great points, so I am still ?? about her type too.


Hm for me, though I can see 4 in the title song and a few others, I don't really get 4 from _Opheliac_. I haven't listened to _Fight Like a Girl_ much, but the title song doesn't sound very 4 to me. Interesting how people's interpretations differ.

For fun I went through Enchant and noted the Enneagram types I can get from each. Parenthetical types are secondary

Across The Sky ~ 9 (2, 4)
How Strange ~ 7 (4, 2)
Chambermaid ~ 7 
Rapunzel ~ 2 (6, 4, 9, 7)
Ever ~ 2 (6, 4)
Second Hand Faith ~ 7 (6, 4, 9)
Juliet ~ 2/4 (7)
Remember ~ 9? (4, 2, 7)
Rose Red ~ 7 (6, 4)
Castle Down ~ 6 (4)
Heard It All ~ 6 (7, 4)
If You Feel Better ~ 9? 7? 4? 6? idk
Save You ~ 2 (7)
What If ~ 7 (4, 6, 9)

You are right there is quite a bit of 7.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

fair phantom said:


> Hm for me, though I can see 4 in the title song and a few others, I don't really get 4 from _Opheliac_. I haven't listened to _Fight Like a Girl_ much, but the title song doesn't sound very 4 to me. Interesting how people's interpretations differ.
> 
> For fun I went through Enchant and noted the Enneagram types I can get from each. Parenthetical types are secondary
> 
> ...


Funny, my favorite song from the album is 'Heard it all' (followed by 'Across the sky'), and I have 6 in my tritype, but I'm not very fond of that album. I guess it is the fairy-ish air/theme it has to it that makes me see it as 7ish. Plus, her outfits back then:








Whereas her album _Opheliac_ is very sx4ish to me, songs like 'The art of suicide', 'Liar', 'Gothic Lolita' etc. I love that whole album.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Because bands are collaborations and they don't always show the same Enneagram type depending on which member lead the writing of the song, I'm listing specific examples of songs. (That's why a couple of bands appear twice, under different types.) I've also summarized the message of each song using two words, to give an idea of what to look for, as these songs often show different aspects of the same type. A few types may be underrepresented because I don't have any good examples of that type in my music collection.

*Type 1*

Sleater-Kinney, 1w2 (Combat Rock) _Anger & Outrage_

* *








Sleater-Kinney - Combat Rock Lyrics | SongMeanings




David Eugene Edwards, 1w2 (Black Soul Choir & My Russia) _Guilt & Obligation_

* *








16 HORSEPOWER - BLACK SOUL CHOIR LYRICS





Woven Hand - My Russia Lyrics | MetroLyrics





*Type 2*

Bruno Mars, 2w1 (Grenade) _Martyrdom & Self-Righteousness_

* *








Bruno Mars - Grenade Lyrics | MetroLyrics




Big Data, 2w3 (The Business of Emotion) _Manipulation & Control_

* *








BigÂ*Data â€“ The Business of Emotion Lyrics | Genius


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

The Black Keys, 2w3 (Lonely Boy) _Martyrdom & Longing_

* *








The Black Keys - Lonely Boy Lyrics | MetroLyrics





*Type 3*

Southpaw Swagger, 3w2 (It's Showtime) _Self-Inflation & Pride_

* *








https://www.musixmatch.com/lyrics/Southpaw-Swagger/It-s-Showtime




The Black Keys/RZA, 3w2 (The Baddest Man Alive) _Self-Inflation & Insecurity_

* *








THE BLACK KEYS - BADDEST MAN ALIVE LYRICS




Garbage, 3w4 (The World Is Not Enough) _Ambition & Disgust_

* *








The World Is Not Enough Lyrics - Garbage


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

*Type 4*

Jack White, 4w3 (Would You Fight For My Love & Freedom At 21) _Masochism & Manipulation_

* *








Jack White - Would You Fight For My Love? Lyrics | MetroLyrics





Jack White - Freedom At 21 Lyrics | MetroLyrics




Lykke Li, 4w5 (Gunshot) _Isolation & Exclusion_

* *








Lykke Li - Gunshot Lyrics | MetroLyrics





*Type 5*

Weeping Willows, 5w4 (Touch Me) _Isolation & Disconnect_

* *








Touch Me Lyrics - Weeping Willows




Big Data, 5w4 (Dangerous) _Voyeurism & Obsession_

* *








Big Data - Dangerous Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

*Type 6*

Nine Inch Nails, 6w5 (The Hand That Feeds) _Disdain & Self-Loathing_

* *








Nine Inch Nails - The Hand That Feeds Lyrics | MetroLyrics




The Arctic Monkeys, 6w7 (Do I Wanna Know?) _Fear of Betrayal & Suspicion_

* *








https://www.musixmatch.com/lyrics/Arctic-Monkeys/Do-I-Wanna-Know




The Mountain Goats, 6w7 (Lion's Teeth & Dance Music) _Avoidance and Courage_

* *








The Mountain Goats - Lion's Teeth Lyrics | SongMeanings





The Mountain Goats - Dance Music Lyrics | SongMeanings




3 Doors Down, 6w7 (Kryptonite) _Loyalty & Protectiveness_

* *








3 Doors Down - Kryptonite Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

*Type 7*

Tove Lo, 7w6 (Habits) _Pain Avoidance & Distraction_

* *








Tove Lo - Habits Lyrics | MetroLyrics




Fiona Apple, 7w6 (Criminal) _Guilt & Hedonism_

* *








Fiona Apple - Criminal Lyrics | MetroLyrics





*Type 8*

Zack Hemsey, 8w9 (Don't Get in My Way & Vengeance) _Vengeance & Anticipation_

* *








ZACK HEMSEY - DONâ€™T GET IN MY WAY LYRICS





ZACK HEMSEY - VENGEANCE LYRICS




Archive, 8w9 (Fuck You) _Projection & Rejection_

* *








Archive - Fuck U Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

*Type 9*

Linkin Park, 9w8 (Somewhere I Belong & Numb) _Disconnect from Self & Attachment_

* *








http://www.metrolyrics.com/somewhere-i-belong-lyrics-linkin-park.html





http://www.metrolyrics.com/numb-lyrics-linkin-park.html




Charlie Winston, 9w1 (Like A Hobo & Kick The Bucket) _Acceptance & Positive Outlook_

* *








Charlie Winston - Like A Hobo Lyrics | MetroLyrics





Charlie Winston - Kick The Bucket Lyrics


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

@Animal

Sexual dominant for David Byrne?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Luke Skywalker said:


> @_Animal_
> 
> Sexual dominant for David Byrne?


Cant hear the song.. but sure


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Animal said:


> Cant hear the song.. but sure


Love how he shakes his ass. No shits ever given.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Not typing bands/artists themselves, but lyrical content:

[HR][/HR]

Type 1

*Being wrong, flawed, imperfect*





*Resentment, correcting wrongs, moralizing, preaching*






* *




Get down on your knees and feed the illusion
Get down on your knees and prolong the delusion
Superstition is the religion of the feeble mind
Liberty and justice, the illusions of mankind

A dogmatic expression in every direction
There is no redemption in divine intervention
The world is a disease that cannot be cured
The truth is a voice that cannot be heard

Jihad, the twisted hands of faith
Jihad, in the name of hate
Jihad, the twisted hands of faith
Jihad, in the name of hate

Hate is the solution to life's evolution
Love is a high that you cannot sustain
For each age is a dream that is dying
And freedom is a whore that we love to adore

Jihad, to be touched by hands of God
Jihad, to be touched by hands of God

Hate is the solution to life's evolution
Love is a high that you cannot sustain
For each age is a dream that is dying
And freedom is a whore that we love to adore

Jihad, to be touched by hands of God
Jihad, to be touched by hands of God

A dogmatic expression in every direction
There is no redemption in divine intervention
The world is a disease that cannot be cured
The truth is a voice that cannot be heard


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Type 2

*Rejection of needs, seeking love and be loved*






* *





I want to be loved, but you don't seem to love me
I wander within that repetition
I found one answer; that even if I'm scared, even if I'm hurt
I can say "I love you" to the person who I love

Do you love me? Or not love me?
As for things like that, it's already fine either way
No matter how I wish
There are many unchangeable things in this world, right?
That's right, and because only the fact of my loving you
Is the truth unchangeable by anyone

I want to overcome the thousands of nights and tell it to you
There's something that I must tell you
I want to be loved, but you don't seem to love me
I wander within that repetition
I found one answer; that even if I'm scared
Even if I'm hurt, I can say "I love you" to the person who I love
It's scary to turn my feelings into words
But I can say "I love you" to the person who I love

In this broad world, I can't express the joy of encountering you with words
So we smile, sing about the vividly passing autumn in do-re-mi
Turn our backs on winter, wait for the sunlight streaming through trees in spring
And become reborn anew, so that we can protect someone

On the path we came from and our destination, when we looked back, I'd always have timid eyes
I want to face you, but I can't be honest
I, who repeated days of not being able to straightforwardly love my partner
And hated being alone on that day
Seemed to love people while unwounded

I'll overcome the thousands of nights and go meet you now
There is something that I must tell you
I want to be loved, but you don't seem to love me
I wander within that repetition
I found one answer; that even if I'm scared
Even if I'm hurt, I can say "I love you" to the person who I love
Even if those thoughts aren't fulfilled, I can say "I love you" to the person who I love




*Power, codependence, martyrdom*






* *





You and me 
Meant to be 
Immutable 
Impossible 
It's destiny 
Pure lunacy 
Incalculable 
Insufferable 
But for the last time 
You're everything that I want and ask for 
You're all that I'd dreamed 
Who wouldn't be the one you love 
Who wouldn't stand inside your love 
Protected and the lover of 
A pure soul and beautiful you 
Don't understand 
Don't feel me now 
I will breathe 
For the both of us 
Travel the world 
Traverse the skies 
Your home is here 
Within my heart 
And for the first time 
I feel as though I am reborn 
In my mind 
Recast as child and mystic sage 
Who wouldn't be the one you love 
Who wouldn't stand inside your love 
And for the first time 
I'm telling you how much I need and bleed for 
Your every move and waking sound 
In my time 
I'll wrap my wire around your heart and your mind 
You're mine forever now 
Who wouldn't be the one you love and live for 
Who wouldn't stand inside your love and die for 
Who wouldn't be the one you love


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

*Type 3*

*Entitlement, accomplishment, success*






* *





As a child you would wait
And watch from far away.
But you always knew that you'd be the one that work while they all play

In youth, you'd lay awake at night and scheme
Of all the things that you would change, but it was just a dream!

Here we are, don't turn away now (don't turn away)
We are the warriors that built this town.
Here we are, don't turn away now (don't turn away)
We are the warriors that built this town.
From Dust.

Will come, when you'll have to rise
Above the best, improve yourself
Your spirit never dies
Farewell, I've gone, to take my throne
Above, don't weep for me
Cause this will be the labor of my love (my love)

Here we are, don't turn away now (don't turn away)
We are the warriors that built this town
Here we are, don't turn away now (don't turn away)
We are the warriors that built this town
From Dust.

Here we are, don't turn away now (don't turn away)
We are the warriors that built this town
Here we are, don't turn away now (don't turn away)
We are the warriors that built this town
From Dust




*Success*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Type 4

Envy, mother issues, masochism, longing (also video speaks for itself!)






* *




I'm impatient. 
A masochist's blood runs in my veins, 
and I'm with you, a sadist 
If I could, 
I want to use the poisonous kiss 
Because of grief, virtue can't be seen. 
You're the last "MOTHER" 
I'll conceal the memory before you find it. 
You're the first "MOTHER" 
Though a clock goes left to right, 
a committed sin will never change 
You're the first and the last person 
who understands me 
You'll be burned into my memory 

Seeing me resist, 
The strong and gentle, forcing decision 
I can never tell you 
The sound of my skin grated tortures me. 
You'll let the wound fester 
Are you, a jealous person, always cold-blooded? 
Still now, I don't want to forget 
I was an abused kid 
Just tell me why I don't have a "MOTHER" 

Please find kindness in a holy cradle some day 

Because of sorrow, the future can't be seen. 
You're the last "MOTHER" for me 
At least I'll try to hide it 
You're the first "MOTHER" 
Though a clock goes left to right, 
a committed sin will never change 
I destroyed the first and the last person 
who understands me 

I wonder if you're too kind to me. 
Reflecting the past trauma, 
I destroyed the last person, you. 
Was I sadist?




Envy, longing, mother issues 






* *





You lie silent there before me
Your tears may mean nothing to me now
The wind howling at the window
The Love you never gave
I give to you

Really don't deserve it
But now there's nothing you can do
So sleep in your only memory of me
My dearest mother

Here's a lullaby to close your eyes (goodbye)
It was always you that I despised
I don't feel enough for you to cry (oh well)
Here's a lullaby to close your eyes (goodbye)
Goodbye...
Goodbye...

So insignificant
Sleeping dormant deep inside of me
Are you hiding away lost
Under the sewers
Maybe flying high in the clouds

Perhaps you're happy without me
So many seeds have been sown in the field
And who could sprout up so blessedly
If I had died

I would have never felt sad at all
You will not hear me say I'm sorry
Where is the light
I wonder if it's weeping somewhere

Here's a lullaby to close your eyes (goodbye)
It was always you that I despised
I don't feel enough for you to cry (oh well)
Here's a lullaby to close your eyes (goodbye)
Goodbye...
Goodbye...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Type 5
@Zamyatin already posted most of my examples so I'll just add these:

*Detachment/detached observation, apathy*






* *





count the pictures
on the walls

this place, was it always
so empty
was everything the way
i remember

your image is dull and blurred
by the rust of time again
an era has come and gone
and everything that belongs
exists no more

the air i'm breathing
it is changing

one would think
memories are living
but behind these pictures
lies nothing
nothing at all.




*Apathy, withdrawal, weakness/frailty*





* *





The unsaid tone of weak despair
Fail to resonate
Frayed end of our binding threads
Will disintegrate
By the laws our physique state
Failure to communicate
None too sentient
Hear no, see no works its magic
Against all function
Ongoing choices the trials will end
Filter the nonsense and laugh at what's left
Indecision/non-vision what matters taken away
Look at the shell that is you
Empty, fragile, weak
Soon the battle is over
Lost to apathy
So overcome with pointless tears
To test pain receptors
Nothing matters ever here
Put up a non-reaction
These eyes will never see
Covered up from reality
Look at the shell that is you
Empty, fragile, weak
Soon the battle is over
Lost to apathy
The unknown world that you deny
No priority
Cannot fail if you never start
How predictable
I want to know where did it end
For madness to start
Always the sceptic and never be part
Introvertive/non-descriptive
It matters not, not
Look at the shell that is you
Empty, fragile, weak
Look at the shell that is you
Empty, fragile, weak
Soon the battle is over
Lost to apathy
The shell that is you
Empty, fragile, weak
The battle is over
Lost to apathy


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Type 6

Rebellion, paranoia/uncovering hidden truths, banding together against common enemy (video speaks for itself)






* *





Paranoia is in bloom The PR, 
Transmissions will resume They'll try to 
Push drugs that keep us all dumbed down And hope, 
That we will never see the truth around
Another promise, another scene, another, 
Packaged lie to keep us trapped in greed, 
And all the green belts wrapped around our minds and endless
Red tape to keep the truth confined

[Chorus]
They will not force us
They will stop degrading us 
They will not control us
We will be victorious

[Verse 2]
Interchanging mind control Come let the
Revolution take it's toll
If you could flick a switch and open your third eye 
You'd see that we should never be afraid to die
Rise up and take the power back It's time the
Fat cats had a heart attack
You know that their time's coming to an end, We have to
Unify and watch our flag ascend

[Chorus]
They will not force us
They will stop degrading us
They will not control us
We will be victorious

They will not force us
They will stop degrading us
They will not control us
We will be victorious




Fear, loss of security come true, focused on own self-perceived weakness (also the entire vibe of the song is disorienting/confu)





Loss of faith/security ( @Swordsman of Mana I guess this is actually the kind of video you were looking for in the OP? You can see the 6ness in his body language.)






* *





Climbing walls of an endless circle
Walking paths you never heard of
Struggling in an endless battle
Searching for a higher purpose

Drowning in betrayals river
The freezing cold will make you shiver
Join the world of greater learning
Crown me king and be my servants

Mislead by beauty
One you rarely find
So loving and friendly
It's one of a kind

Their arms wide open
Willing to take me in
No doubts in choosing
A world free from sin

All the dreams I had
All my future wishes
Put aside for a greater journey
All the things I planned
Left my friends so coldly
Put aside for a
Higher...

Mislead by beauty
One you rarely find
So loving and friendly
It's one of a kind

One single army
Unite as one
A touch of blessing
Which cannot be undone

Drowning in betrayals river
The freezing cold will make you shiver
Join the world of greater learning
Crown me king and be my servants

All the dreams I had
All my fulure wishes
Put aside for a greater journey
All the things I planned
Left my friends so coldly
Put aside for a higher purpose

[Solo]

[x2]
All the dreams I had
All my future wishes
Put aside for a greater journey
All the things I planned
Left my friends so coldly
Put aside for a
Higher




Loss of security/direction/authority, existential angst, deception/truth






* *




Unable so lost
I can't find my way
Been searching, but I have never seen
A turning, a turning from deceit

Cos the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel

I can't understand myself anymore
But I m still feeling lonely
Feeling so unholy

Cos the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel
But this loneliness
It just won't leave me alone

I'm fooling somebody
A faithless path to roam
Deceiving to breath this secretly
This silence, a silence I can't bear

Cos the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel
And this loneliness
It just won't leave me alone
And this loneliness,
It just won't leave me alone, ohh no

A lady of war

A lady of war


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Type 7






Despite focusing on negative feelings like lonliness, retains an intrinsically positive outlook and focusing on the high (love)

* *




Sometimes I feel
Like I don't have a partner
Sometimes I feel
Like my only friend
Is the city I live in
The city of angels
Lonely as I am
Together we cry

I drive on her streets
'Cause she's my companion
I walk through her hills
'Cause she knows who I am
She sees my good deeds
And she kisses me windy
I never worry
Now that is a lie

I don't ever want to feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way
I don't ever want to feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way (yeah yeah)

It's hard to believe
That there's nobody out there
It's hard to believe
That I'm all alone
At least I have her love
The city she loves me
Lonely as I am
Together we cry

I don't ever want to feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way
I don't ever want to feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way (yeah yeah)
Ooh no (no no yeah yeah)
Love me I say yeah yeah

Under the bridge downtown
Is were I drew some blood
Under the bridge downtown
I could not get enough
Under the bridge downtown
Forgot about my love
Under the bridge downtown
I gave my life away (yeah yeah)
Ooh no (no no yeah yeah)
Here I stay yeah yeah




Playfulness, fun-seeking, avoiding boredom






* *




Wanna join me? Come and play...
But I might shoot you, in your face!
Bombs and bullets will do the trick
What we need here is a little bit of panic oh ah!

Do you ever want to catch me?
Right now I'm feeling ignored!
So can you try a little harder?
I'm really getting bored!

Come on! Shoot faster!
Just a little bit of energy yeah!
I wanna try something fun right now,
I guess some people call it anarchy!
Let's blow this city into ashes and see what Pow-Pow thinks,
It's such pathetic neatness,
But not for long 'cause you'll get jinxed!

So much better, so much fun,
Let's start from scratch and blow up the sun!

Come on! Shoot faster!
Just a little bit of energy yeah!
I wanna try something fun right now,
I guess some people call it anarchy!
Let's blow this city into ashes and see what Pow-Pow thinks,
It's such pathetic neatness,
But not for long 'cause you'll get jinxed!




Fun-seeking, playfulness, outsmarting, fox-hunting






* *





Ok yeah let's go

[VERSE 1:]
I'm original you kinda sloppy, (kinda sloppy)
Think you can beat me try and stop me
(try and stop me)
You wanna be me (huh)
You tryna copy (ok)
But the only b you gonna get is
Gettin beat by me
I got the whole pie
U wanna a piece of this, (yeah)
Show me anybody's ass
And I'll beat it quick, (ok)
I'm goin in I'm goin hard, (what)
I finish anything even stuff I don't start

[HOOK:]
Let the games begin
Run tell ya friends
I came to win
I came to play my ass off

[VERSE 2:]
Round 2 (round 2) ding ding, (ding ding)
I'll break ya neck with one swing
That ain't the worst of (uh huh)
I draw first blood, (ok)
Somebody take him to the doctor
Get him nursed up, (what)
I don't play to lose (ok) I play to win, (yeah)
But if I do (uh huh) we'll play it again
I'm goin nuts (yeah) cashews
Hit him with them combos like fast food

[HOOK:]

[VERSE 3:]
You didn't hurt me (naw)
It's just a scuff mark, (uh huh)
You got yo ass handed to you
I tore you apart, (yeah)
Don't get up so quick (uh huh)
You'll get blindsided, (yeah)
This is my house (ok)
And you're not invited, (uhh uhh)
You think it winning huh
Don't get too excited, (naw)
I'm bringing fire to the flame
And I'm about to light it
Let me at him (let me at him)
Beat him up and pound him, (pound him)
I run circles around him
And like beef I ground him
Man why you scurred (scurred)
Now you lost for words, (what?)
Got kicked to the curve
You got a lot of nerve, (yeah)
Yeah he tried to run (run)
But didn't get far, (naw)
I broke ya jaw now u eatin outta straw

[HOOK:]
[x2]

Ha oh what you thought that was tight
Aw you ain't seen nothin yet
Let me do a quick stretch


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Type 8

Self-blame, fallen from grace






* *





Where I was, not one to follow
You gave me something I did not believe
was ever meant for me
Oh my god, I

I am grateful, you know that
But I have nothing to give in return for this
My life for what?
What else was I good for?

You know me
I can’t be redeemed
What do you want from me?
You took me out of play
and now you choose to free me again?
I have no cause
I don’t believe
I kill, that’s all I know
I am the villain of this story,
what else could I ever be?

My penance weaved into this conflict,
this hidden war
I can’t believe
you gave me back what I thought for sure lost

But I don’t see what I can do here
What is it you want me to be for you?
My life for what?
What else was I good for?

Even though I can’t feel what you feel
I understand, and we move forward
Better than alone
Yeah, I am

I'm so much better by your side than lost in night
I have my own reasons

But I’ll believe for you




Title speaks for itself






* *




I wonder what she dreams about?
Perhaps my arms that hold her tight?
Or the love that warms her heart?
Peaceful sleep till dawns new day

I will always keep watch over you
To keep you safe when you are scared

Before her sleep, she lies awake
With wonder and angelic thought
So much to learn in one lifetime
Hand in hand well walk for hours

When the water becomes to deep
Ill be the one who pulls you free

Your dreams Inspire me to be the best man I can be
To never let you down and make you proud of me
Someday youll be on your own
Memories will make you smile
Think back to those dreams to remember me

I wonder what she dreams about?
Perhaps my arms that hold her tight?
Or the love that warms her heart?
Peaceful sleep till dawns new day

I will always keep watch over you
To keep you safe when you are scared





Vengeance, fighting against the world






* *




Go now, if you want it
An otherworld awaits you
Don't you give up on it
You bite the hand that feeds you

All alone, cold fields you wander
Memories of it, cloud your sight
Fills your dreams, disturbs your slumber
Lost your way, a fallen knight

Hold now, aim is steady
An otherworld awaits you
One thousand years, you ready?
The otherworld, it takes you

Go into the sand, and the dust, and the sky
Go now, there's no better plan, than to do or to die
Free me, pray to the fayth in the face of the light
Feed me, fill me with sin, and get ready to fight
You know you will
You know you will
You know it, you know it, you know it, you know it, that you will
You know it, you know it, you know it, you know it, that you will
You know you will...

Fight, fight, fight
Fight, fight, fight
Fight, fight, fight
Fight, fight, fight!

Hope dies, and you wander
The otherworld, it makes you
Dreams, they rip asunder
The otherworld, it hates you

Free now, ride up on it
Up to the heights, it takes you
Go now, if you want it
An otherworld awaits you




Lust, might makes right, self-entitled idea of strength





* *





...and the road becomes my bride
I have stripped of all but pride
So in her I do confide
And she keeps me satisfied
Gives me all I need

...and with dust in throat I crave
Only knowledge will I save
To the game you stay a slave

Rover, wanderer
Nomad, vagabond
Call me what you will

But I'll take my time anywhere
Free to speak my mind anywhere
And I'll redefine anywhere

Anywhere I roam
Where I lay my head is home

...and the earth becomes my throne
I adapt to the unknown
Under wandering stars I've grown
By myself but not alone
I ask no one

...and my ties are severed clean
The less I have the more I gain
Off the beaten path I reign

Rover, wanderer
Nomad, vagabond
Call me what you will

But I'll take my time anywhere
I'm free to speak my mind anywhere
And I'll never mind anywhere

Anywhere I roam
Where I lay my head is home

But I'll take my time anywhere
I'm free to speak my mind
And I'll take my find anywhere

Anywhere I roam
Where I lay my head is home

[Solo]

But I'll take my time anywhere
I'm free to speak my mind anywhere
And I'll redefine anywhere

Anywhere I roam
Where I lay my head is home

Carved upon my stone
My body lie but still I roam

Wherever I may roam
Wherever I may roam
Wherever I may roam
Wherever I may roam
Wherever I may wander, wander, wander
Wherever I may roam


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Type 9

Self-erasing, merging with an idealized other






* *




Her name is Noelle
I have a dream about her
She rings my bell
I got gym class in half an hour
Oh, how she rocks
In Keds and tube socks
But she doesn't know who I am
And she doesn't give a damn about me

'Cause I'm just a teenage dirtbag baby
Yeah, I'm just a teenage dirtbag baby
Listen to Iron Maiden maybe with me

Her boyfriend's a dick
And he brings a gun to school
And he'd simply kick
My ass if he knew the truth
He lives on my block
And he drives an IROC
But he doesn't know who I am
And he doesn't give a damn about me

'Cause I'm just a teenage dirtbag, baby
Yeah, I'm just a teenage dirtbag, baby
Listen to Iron Maiden maybe with me

Oh, yeah, dirtbag, no, she doesn't know what she's missin'
Oh, yeah, dirtbag, no, she doesn't know what she's missin'

Man, I feel like mold
It's prom night and I am lonely
Lo and behold
She's walking over to me
This must be fake
My lip starts to shake
How does she know who I am?
And why does she give a damn about me

I've got two tickets to Iron Maiden, baby
Come with me Friday, don't say "maybe"
I'm just a teenage dirtbag, baby, like you

Oh, yeah, dirtbag, no, she doesn't know what she's missin'
Oh, yeah, dirtbag, no, she doesn't know what she's missin'




Indolence, passivity, positive outlook






* *





One! Count and move on, 
Two! Count and take a break, 
Three! Count and think about it, 
I'm gonna move on at my pace

Time passes, it's left behind, 
you musn't forget my feelings of impatience 
They say that reckless defiance is useless in the end, 
you mustn't give up 
Offense! Raise your voice in painful times 
Offense! Go in the direction that you're aiming for 
I'm not afraid of the big wall, standing tall 
I won't lose my way in this life without answer, keep my pace

One! Count and move on, 
Two! Count and take a break, 
Three! Count and think about it, 
I'm gonna move on at my pace

I don't know my real reason for learning things, 
losing my freedom 
Giving in for a single step, 
even though you're called a coward, 
that's courage 
Offense! Raise your voice, 
without caring what's around you 
Offense! Using the strength in your shoulders, go on 
Even if I can't reach out to the map of the future 
that's been drawn in the sky now 
One of these days I'll reach out my hands, 
and grab it, keep my pace

Offense! You can only do it, 
raise your voice loudly 
Offense! Go in the direction that you're aiming for 
I'm not afraid of the big wall, standing tall 
Even if I run away when my wishes don't come true, 
there's no substitute for them 
The bell starts to sound out, 
now is the time to stand up 
I won't lose my way in this life without answer, 
keep my pace

One! Count and move on, 
Two! Count and take a break, 
Three! Count and think about it, 
I'm gonna move on




Merging with idealized other, "sagas", self-forgetting





* *





Another star
has fallen without a sound
Another spark
has burned out in the cold

Another door
to barrens standing open

And who is there
to tell me not to give and not to go

How could I know?, how could I know?
That I'll get lost in space to roam forever

How could I know?, how could I see?
feeling like lost in space to roam forever

I'm crawling down
The doorway to the badlands
And kicking down

Are you heard: it's to the black
and all the damage
fading in the oblivion mirror
When the demons
are calling me, their dragging me away

How could I know?, how could I know?
That I'll get lost in space to roam forever

How could I know?, how could I see?
feeling like lost in space to roam forever

Lost in space
lost in time
Lost in space
Lost in Time
Lost in Space

How could I know, how could i know
How could I know, How could I know
That I'll get lost in space to roam for ever

How could I now, how could I see
feeling like lost in space to roam forever

Forever...


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Fiona, the 7w6 (or even 6w7) is showing. Common, there is and effing brain there! Labyrinths, escapism. Tentacles, spirals, tangled webs of thread.


----------

